# Zino Francescatti



## Hermastersvoice (Oct 15, 2018)

Only within the past few years have I really become aware of this most fabulously communicative of violinists with a most intimate, yet classically distinctive tone. Why he is not regularly included in the pantheon of the very greatest, along with Heifetz, Oistrakh, Milstein is beyond me. For the modern public it is surely of interest that he was most lucky in his choice of recording partners, allowing his renditions of much of the core repertoire to be at the top of the quality stakes; Szell (Mendelssohn), Walter (LvB, Mozart), Bernstein (Brahms), Casadesus (LvB, Franck). Any views?


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Francescatti never sought the limelight by means of extra-musical expoits or publicity feats. He was a quiet, modest person. He did not come from a particular school of violin playing -- his only teachers were his parents -- nor did he teach or leave behind a heritage of younger players imitating his style. Arnold Steinhardt, first violinist of the Guarneri String Quartet, tells of a masterclass with Francescatti. The great violinist was incapable of shedding his polished manners to offer potentially unpleasant criticism. Only positive comments left his mouth. Steinhardt was disappointed and cornered Francescatti afterwards to find out what he really thought of his playing. Francescatti looked furtively right and left “like a trapped animal”, smiled and said “Young man, I loved your playing. Why, I only wish I could play as well as you.”


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Francescatti is one of my favorite violinists. His Beethoven with Walter is my favorite. He was unfortunately one of those musicians who didn't live long into the stereo recording era and that was a real handicap. Once stereo came out the interest in the older mono recordings dwindled. The others you mentioned did make and remake a lot of recordings in stereo.This collection is well worth seeking out:


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

mbhaub said:


> Francescatti is one of my favorite violinists. His Beethoven with Walter is my favorite. He was unfortunately one of those musicians who didn't live long into the stereo recording era and that was a real handicap. Once stereo came out the interest in the older mono recordings dwindled. The others you mentioned did make and remake a lot of recordings in stereo.This collection is well worth seeking out:
> View attachment 110627


And yet mono recordings on LPs of certain violinists are now highly sought after by collectors.

as for the above CD - digitally remastered eh - whooppy doo


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

mbhaub said:


> Francescatti is one of my favorite violinists. His Beethoven with Walter is my favorite.


yes, indeed, great recording, one of my favorites.....


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> Francescatti never sought the limelight by means of extra-musical expoits or publicity feats. He was a quiet, modest person. He did not come from a particular school of violin playing -- his only teachers were his parents -- nor did he teach or leave behind a heritage of younger players imitating his style. Arnold Steinhardt, first violinist of the Guarneri String Quartet, tells of a masterclass with Francescatti. The great violinist was incapable of shedding his polished manners to offer potentially unpleasant criticism. Only positive comments left his mouth. Steinhardt was disappointed and cornered Francescatti afterwards to find out what he really thought of his playing. Francescatti looked furtively right and left "like a trapped animal", smiled and said "Young man, I loved your playing. Why, I only wish I could play as well as you."


It's a funny story, but it was Arnold Steinhardt, a pretty mean player himself, so perhaps Francescatti meant it. In terms of being one of the all time greats, he fits in my book. He was Columbia's go to Violinist for major repertoire until they fell in love with Isacc Stern. My favorite Francescatti recording is the Sibelius VC with Bernstein.


----------



## Sandrine Piau (Dec 8, 2018)

mbhaub said:


> Francescatti is one of my favorite violinists. His Beethoven with Walter is my favorite. He was unfortunately one of those musicians who didn't live long into the stereo recording era and that was a real handicap. Once stereo came out the interest in the older mono recordings dwindled. The others you mentioned did make and remake a lot of recordings in stereo.This collection is well worth seeking out:
> View attachment 110627


Francescatti is one of my favorite violinists too. His Beethoven with Walter is my favorite too. I have listened more than a dozen of his recordings. Great!


----------

